# Pets into Germany



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Hi, i currently live in Thailand and i am looking to bring 1 dog, 1 cat into Germany and onto Holland.. 
Am getting very confused with all the paperwork and regulations  
Could anyone give me any advice regarding import Documents for Germany etc.. Any experiences that you have had??

Many thanks..


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't think it is that difficult. All you need is a 'pet passport' to bring a dog or cat into Germany, Holland and any other EU countries. The pets will have to be checked and also need innoculations against rabies, etc and will have a microchip implanted.

More information here:
Travelling in Europe - Pets


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I think if they are coming from Thailand your pets might have to go into quarantine in Europe, I know Thailand is still a rabies area.
I live in HK which is rabies free, and have a UK pets passport, but I was told when we moved out "east" from UK to Hk, never to take my dog out of HK, so its OK for us to take him back toEurpoe with no quarantine, having kept up with all the vaccs since we have been here.
I would google, German import of pets, their government site (which will be similar to UK rules), this should tell you, or contact a pet transport firm, they will know what you require, and where to quarantine your dog.


----------

